# Feather pluckers... need recommendations!



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

I am looking to buy a feather plucker that will be shared with a few fellow poultry raisers. I have read of various online reviews on home-made machines but would like some input on commercial-made machines. We will be killing at most 30 birds in one day. Birds are mostly broilers but may do some turkeys and geese.

Can anyone recommend a make/model to me?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I looked briefly at the commercial ones and they seemed rather expensive.

I know a lot of people who are really happy with their Whizz Bang plucker. Plans are available on-line and you can buy kits with the parts.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

The cheapest option for a tub style chicken plucker is the Featherman Plucker. Still over $1,000. Based on the Wizbang chicken plucker, it will do a great job on chickens and turkeys. Don't know about geese, but I believe it works. Any comercial, use for an approved slaughter facility, is going to run even more. Double? Tripple? I think the Featherman has been used comercially as well, however.

The next option is a drum style. After scalding the bird, you hold it up to a drum that has plucker fingers on it. A  commercial one is still $1,000.

If you're at all mechanically inclined, or know someone who is, the Wizbang is the best option. A few hundred for the parts, a bit of work, and you're in business. Three birds at a time (chickens), so production can be really quick.

Michael


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd give a 3rd option. Skin em and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

I tried looking up a thread I had bookmarked on HST about making a $6 chicken plucker, only to find that the was gone.

Instead, I found this one, referencing the original thread and telling how to make one, and showing their example.


----------



## Quercus21 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have this plucker: http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/automatic_poultry_pickers_1.html edit: top one ~$350.00

I have done up to 35 birds by myself with it. One thing I like about it, it's small and easily stashed when not in use (say 360 days a year). I do my birds once a year, and let people borrow it.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

The farmers co-op rented theirs out to us the first year. Since we've been such good customers, they let us use it for free now. I don't know if that's common practice at co-ops or not.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

Quercus21 said:


> I have this plucker: http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/automatic_poultry_pickers_1.html edit: top one ~$350.00
> 
> I have done up to 35 birds by myself with it. One thing I like about it, it's small and easily stashed when not in use (say 360 days a year). I do my birds once a year, and let people borrow it.


This is the model I was originally looking at. I thought it was reasonably priced. I've heard of the whiz-bang plucker but never really looked into it. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

I looked into the Wizbang plucker but, at least to me, it seems that the money saved wasn't enough to justify the work involved to build it. Of course if you have access to cheap or free motors, bearings, shafts etc. your results may differ. 
I ended up buying an EZPlucker, which is essentially a ready made version of the Wizbang. I just picked it up a few hours ago so I can't give much of a testimonial. If it performs as good as it looks on You Tube its just what I want. Check out this link [ame]http://youtu.be/PKmQkqGUJhs[/ame]
The drum type pluckers don't look efficient enough. There's a lot of holding and positioning of the bird during the process. Feathers flying all over also seems to be a part of the process. Here's an example [ame]http://youtu.be/UOqIiBaMim4[/ame] I like the idea of just dropping the birds into a tub. 
These of course are my personal views. I don't mean to put down any type of plucker. Just sharing my thought process.
Paul
I hope the You Tube links work


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have borrowed a friend's Featherman, the gasoline engine one. It is wonderful. We have done batches of 50 and 75 with it. With three people working, we could do over 100 in a morning. The picker is not the limiting factor, it picks faster than I can kill and scald.


----------

